Ask HN: Should an individual looking to invest wait for a new financial crisis? - yasp
======
bb2018
No. Just invest some of your paycheck whenever you get paid. Over the years
you will achieve average results (which is very good - close to 7%)

If you have a lump sum and little to no money currently invested AND you are
nervous then split it up into smaller chunks and invest every few weeks.

------
dominotw
I read that Cuban and buffet are holding lots of cash. But they tell normal
people to never try to time the market. Hard to tell what to do.

~~~
yasp
Berkowitz's Allocation fund is heavily cash at the moment, too.

